# Brothers, I need some serious spray booth advice



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Well, the movers wrecked my paasche spray booth... took it apart with a hammer. It's not going back together again. 

So... suggestions? 

I'm thinking maybe this: 

https://www.amazon.com/Master-Airbrush-BrandLighted-Portable-Extension/dp/B00NLQ019A/ref=pd_lpo_201_bs_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FY43QQC6KRTWBKXKF21K 

I can afford more, but maybe I don't need to spend more? And I don't have an outside vent (yet, maybe sometime later) so I REALLY like the way this is designed to go out the window. 

OTOH the Bob Pace booths seem nice. 

Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have this paint booth - it works very well; it's not quiet, but not obnoxiously loud. It does remove paint fumes quickly. The filters are cheap and can be replaced. The LED lights are useful, even if the sides are translucent. You can also connect two paint booths together and it's compact when closed up. The minor issue/drawback is that the plastic can be damaged by solvents (it's basically ABS).


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm leaning now towards the Artograph 1530 or one of the Bob Pace units. 

The Artograph is freaking huge, which is nice. And I like the clear top (easy to light). But the Pace units use standard filters which would be very convenient (and economical). 

We shall see....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Jodet said:


> I'm leaning now towards the Artograph 1530 or one of the Bob Pace units.
> 
> The Artograph is freaking huge, which is nice. And I like the clear top (easy to light). But the Pace units use standard filters which would be very convenient (and economical).
> 
> We shall see....


I don't suppose you could provide links to the product pages for these two booths?


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Pace Enterprises - Products




https://www.artograph.com/spraybooths/1530-hobby-model/


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Well I've been trying to call Bob Pace for a few days now to buy one of his booths - no answer. 

I'll keep trying.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have a Pace booth and love it. I have no problem recommending them. Bob makes the stuff himself and it's a small outfit so he may be on vacation or something. They arrive almost ready to go. The entire booth is pre assembled, as is the motor/fan unit. You just screw the fan to the top of the case, add your own ducting, and plug it in...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm liking the $295 'mini-plus' more than the $425 'super-mini'. 

The cheaper unit: 

Has the vent going out to the side rather than straight up - no need for a 180 turn in your ductwork. 

Has no metal bar across the top - better view of the work area. 

The side panels are shorter on the top than the bottom, again for a better view of the work area. 

Hard to tell from pics but it looks like the more expensive unit has a more severe angle on the filter. 

Doesn't have a light, but I'm not sure the light in the super-mini will actually light up the work area. I'll just get a clip on. 

It's hard to tell exact details from pictures but these both look like great units.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I forget what one I have (I didn't look at his site again) but it has the motor on the top. The bend in the duct isn't a big deal since its flexible. I just took some of the heavy card board the booth came packed in, and cut a small foot tall panel and cut a hole in the middle for the duct outlet plate. When I want to use it, I just lift my window up a few inches and push the cardboard in place . I bought a self adhesive neon light that I can use in the booth, but I find it unnecessary. A nice thing with these all metal booths is if/when you get spray build up in the booth, you can clean it with lacquer thinner. The cheapo plastic booths can't be cleaned that way.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well this thread has me very interested. I have been working without a spray booth for far too long and although I rather planned on building my own the prices aren't too bad. I am thinking maybe the same one you are looking at, the Pace Super-mini which I could set on top a table under the window in my shop and build an exhaust duct out. I really need one and need to stop putting on crappy nose filters and then vacating the shop until the fumes clear. Let me know which you end up getting and I think I will contact Mr. Pace. I've spoken to him a couple of times at Wonderfest.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Here's something I'm considering for venting out the window: 


https://vent-works.com/products/window-dryer-vent


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That works fine but a piece of plywood with a hole in it or cardboard, like I use, works just as well. I don't keep it in my window all the time, just when I spray.

My dryer duct kit came with the flexible tube, a couple of clamps, and a big plastic ring with a flange that you can put through a hole in a board or panel to secure the exit end of the hose.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought the largest booth that Micro-Mark sells. I was looking for something like that window dryer vent but couldn't find one. The booth has two vents. I ended up buying a vent kit from Harbor Freight. It has a "Y" vent part. The hose is heavy vinyl so I cut two pieces to connect from the booth to it. I also bought a working table from them. I wire tied that 'Y' on the back. The single hose I connected to a hose bracket that has a sliding door. This also came with the kit. The booth came with sturdy flexible foam. I cut a hole out for the sliding adapter and with spray adhesive glued it in place. It wouldn't stay inserted into the foam. The spray adhesive really locked it in place. The width of that foam sheet fits perfectly in the window. All in all it worked great. On the bottom of the workbench I have three air compressors. I'll have to mount them down as they want to travel all over the place.

Greg


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my vent parts from either Lowes or Wal Mart... I think Lowes


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So I've been looking at the various options and found this Paasche booth for a very good price. It is a Paasche HSSB-22-16 Hobby Shop Spray Booth for $250 delivered. The size looks good and the reviews I've seen are very positive. If anyone cares to comment, good or bad, I'd like to hear what you have to say. Thanks.

Paasche HSSB-22-16 Hobby Shop Spray Booth l Big Ceramic Store


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I had completed partially ordering the Paasche HSSB-22-16 spray booth from the Big Ceramic Store but stopped last night as I wasn't sure. They sent me an email offering me another 10% discount and the total delivered price was $225.89 so I went ahead and ordered it. I probably won't have it for a bit over a week but in the interim I'll try to see how I'm going to set it up in my shop. I think I'll do what DJNick did and cut make a window adapter for when I use it. I may just build a semi-permanent internal window cover out of wood and leave it in place at the window. I am looking forward to it after so many years spraying in a cardboard box with a face filter and then leaving the room for a while when it was particularly noxious.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Well I had completed partially ordering the Paasche HSSB-22-16 spray booth from the Big Ceramic Store but stopped last night as I wasn't sure. They sent me an email offering me another 10% discount and the total delivered price was $225.89 so I went ahead and ordered it. I probably won't have it for a bit over a week but in the interim I'll try to see how I'm going to set it up in my shop. I think I'll do what DJNick did and cut make a window adapter for when I use it. I may just build a semi-permanent internal window cover out of wood and leave it in place at the window. I am looking forward to it after so many years spraying in a cardboard box with a face filter and then leaving the room for a while when it was particularly noxious.


Does this have one fan or two? I've looked for a pic showing the back of the unit but haven't been able to find one. 

$225 - seems like a heckuva good deal.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jodet said:


> Does this have one fan or two? I've looked for a pic showing the back of the unit but haven't been able to find one.
> 
> $225 - seems like a heckuva good deal.


Just one I am about certain. I decided on it after reading reviews on Amazon for it and other online reviews. Every owner seemed to rate it very highly. It does require assembly and one person said the edges didn't seal perfectly so he calked them, he gave it 4 or 5. Here is an indepth description from Paasche. If you don't buy one soon once I get mine up and running I'll give you my thoughts. However I don't expect to receive it for almost two weeks but I have no idea, I'm in Florida and it comes from Nevada.

http://www.paascheairbrush.com/documents/Manuals/HSSB-22-16 Hobby Bth.pdf


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't have a window in my garage but there is a vent to the outside down low on the wall. It's within 10 feet of the water heater though so would you guys see that as a danger if I were to run the ducting down the wall from my workbench and position it up against the vent? I mean it's not like I generate a ton of fumes with my airbrushing anyway as most of the subjects I paint are small and airbrushing sessions only lasts a few minutes at most.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Still no word from Bob. If he's not back later this week I'll probably try the Artograph 1530. After all, it's kitty approved.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone here own a Super mini? 

The one question I need answered is about the motor on top and the 4" vent. In the pics as you sit at the booth the vent is pointing to the left. I need to know if you can easily assemble it the other way so the vent is pointing to the right. I have to vent out the right side and I don't want a 180 curve. 

I'd buy one today if I knew that would work. I know the Artograph vents out the left or right side depending on how you set the booth on the base.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's been a long time since I put the motor on mine but as far as I know you can put it either way since there is just a hole in the top and holes for the screws. You don't need to worry much about a curve in the duct anyway since your filter catches 98% of the particulate. Mostly it is just air that passes through the filter into the duct work. Mine makes sort of a 90 degree turn at the top and then another 90 degree turn at the window. When you buy the flexible duct they are plenty long anyway.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Still no word from Bob so I ordered the Artograph. S/B here tomorrow. 

After I have a few weeks with it I'll post some comments. $389 shipped, best price I could find. 

Artograph Hobby Model Spray Booth 1530 - EngineerSupply


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

That looks like the same one Micro Mark sells. The packing foam made for a perfect window exhaust.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jodet said:


> Still no word from Bob so I ordered the Artograph. S/B here tomorrow.
> 
> After I have a few weeks with it I'll post some comments. $389 shipped, best price I could find.
> 
> Artograph Hobby Model Spray Booth 1530 - EngineerSupply


According to UPS mine will arrive on Tuesday. I am preparing that area of the shop. I will either be building a new bench for the booth at the window or modifying an old bench in the garage. It is going to be parked right at the only window in my smallish shop so I am going to make a plywood window cover to duct the exhaust out. Fortunately there was an electrical outlet right dead center on that wall. I plan on attaching an LED strip light in the booth as well and wire it so I can turn everything on at once. Then I pull out the paints.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You guys are going to love having a spray booth. For 35 years I used to drag everything outside to spray which meant that I used the airbrush less frequently than I could have. Now, I can just sit down, fire up the booth and compressor and spray anytime I want to. People always ask about what airbrush or compressor to get but I find my spray booth to be just as important a tool.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I received my Paasche spray booth a day early and have it assembled and setup in the shop. I just did my first job of airbrushing Alclad black lacquer undercoat on some Beer Wagon parts that I removed the chrome plating from. It seems to work pretty good, I can see the filter has turned slightly black, but in the next couple of days I need to plumb it out the window with dryer duct and a plywood cover for the window. Anyway, so far so good and I can now stay in my shop while painting without noxious fumes in it. I also plan on wiring it up to a master switch for the booth and the LED light strip I am going to attach to the bottom of the top.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, that's a really nice looking spray booth.


EDIT: Do you have a link to that light?


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> I also plan on wiring it up to a master switch for the booth and the LED light strip I am going to attach to the bottom of the top.


Just plug both the booth and light strip into a power strip with a switch.
Then you just need to flip the switch on the strip and they both go on.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jimkirk said:


> Just plug both the booth and light strip into a power strip with a switch.
> Then you just need to flip the switch on the strip and they both go on.


That is definitely a thought I am probably going to use. In college I made a master power switch for my stereo equipment but for this that would be the easiest solution and I have a couple of those power strips laying around unused.:laugh:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jodet said:


> Thanks for the pics, that's a really nice looking spray booth.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do you have a link to that light?


I think this is the one I bought, I stuck it under the top cover with double sided foam tape and it really lights up the booth.

GE 18 in. LED White Under Cabinet Light-12689 - The Home Depot


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I built a plywood adapter with outlet flapper valve and fitted it to the window yesterday. We had a too long dryer duct so I cut a foot off it and used it to vent the booth out the window. The booth comes with a conical adapter piece with a 4" outlet which I cut a hole in the pegboard on the bench and routed out the back of the bench to the window. It seems to work darn good and I sprayed lacquers last night and didn't really notice any significant odor in the shop after, which I used to vacate because of the noxious fumes. The fan on the booth is a bit noisy but I can live with that when I am spraying. I'll say I'm very pleased so far and will be putting it to good use. Today I am spraying Testors metalizers on my C-57D kit as well as other builds in progress.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Let us know how the metalizers work. I have the same kit and was thinking of alclad, but the Testors might be easier.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

markcan said:


> Let us know how the metalizers work. I have the same kit and was thinking of alclad, but the Testors might be easier.


I use Alclads frequently and more often than the Testors metalizers. However on this kit I didn't want a real glossy finish, I wanted a more matte finish for the saucer and I believe the metalizers are better for that. Here is a picture of it at this point in the build. I ran out of the aluminum paint so need to get more to finish up the saucer. The aluminum metalizer I am using is a bit odd. After spraying it on I found you have to take something like a paper towel and rub it down. It has like an oxidized finish and your towel will show an aluminum dust that comes off which leaves the surface smooth after. I've noticed they have a buff and non-bugg version of some of their colors. I believe mine was non-buff but it certainly need a buffing after drying. Also, they sell a sealer I usually put on to finish it. I masked off the outer ring, which I painted metalizer titanium, but probably did it too early and it messed up the larger saucer surface which I couldn't finish yet because I ran out of paint. I have some coming from Hobby Linc and might be able to buy some Monday in Orlando. I can still work on the resin planet base though so hope to finish that up this weekend and the model sometime next week.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The buffing metalizer does leave a dusty soft surface that you have to polish down with a cloth. The non buffing is still not a very durable finish and will lift off if you handle the model, even wtih white cotton gloves. Metalizer sealer will stabilize the finish, but it also will turn the polished finishes grey. I hate the stuff myself.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I noticed your vent to the outside, I made a portable vent with two pieces of plywood and a piano hinge. After cutting a hole in the plywood I secured a piano hinge to the two pieces of wood then attached the flex ducting to an outdoor dryer vent with louvers that open very easily and close when the fan stops, as it's behind the window screen no bugs can get in the room it goes in quickly and works great. Karl


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

starduster said:


> I noticed your vent to the outside, I made a portable vent with two pieces of plywood and a piano hinge. After cutting a hole in the plywood I secured a piano hinge to the two pieces of wood then attached the flex ducting to an outdoor dryer vent with louvers that open very easily and close when the fan stops, as it's behind the window screen no bugs can get in the room it goes in quickly and works great. Karl


The screen will probably get some paint residue on it. Filters don't catch 100% of the paint.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea luckily the screen is easy to remove, I just don't want bugs inside. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My windows slide up so I just needed a strip about a foot tall and I use cardboard. I don't bother to take the screen out. After 4 years of spraying, I have not noticed any sort of build up on the screen (not that i care).


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Whether you build or buy, just make sure your paint booth is safe. If you can smell paint or thinner while you're painting or afterwards, obviously it isn't doing its job. To be certain, tho', you can use the formulae in this old Fine Scale Modeller article:
Paint Booth by Jay Kirk | Photobucket
and follow their adjustments re: the venting.
And make sure your out vent is nowhere near an air intake. Not long after this article was published, an FSM editor lost a friend because the paint booth vent out of the laundry room was too close to the furnace air intake. He had some pre-existing health condition, but the returning toxins killed him.


----------

